#  Krankheiten >   Geschwülste am After - ernsthafte Sache, oder nur Pickel??? >

## patient14197

Hallo,
habe vor einem Tag eine leicht drückende Schwellung an meinem after bemerkt, nun war ich heute arbeiten (ich laufe den ganzen Tag, teilweise sehr stressig - falls das jemandem vllt bei der Diagnose hilft) und den ganzen Tag über habe ich gemerkt das es immer schmerzhafter wurde. Es ist auch dicker geworden, und es fühlt sich an wie große Pickel ohne Öffnung, irgendwie schwer zu beschreiben! Also habe ich Fotos gemacht, hoffe das die hier kein Ärger bringen, aber lieber hier anonym, als bei einem Proktologen auf der Liege zu sein!  :Zwinker: 
Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand schnell eine Antwort für mich hat und vielleicht auch noch eine Möglichkeit zur Selbstbehandlung findet!
Dankeschön schonmal an Alle, die mir helfen möchten und hoffentlich auch können!
Tschau...

----------


## Sylvia

:zd_bye_3_cut:  Hallo,du brauchst keine Angst zu haben es sind Hämorriden.Da kaufste dir eine Salbe "FAKTU" akut und das wird dir helfen.Du bekommst sie aber nicht weg damit aber es lindert.
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## Anke37

Ganz genauso schaut es bei mir auch aus, es kommt beim "Drücken" heraus. 
Ich hatte gestern abend hier  http://www.patientenfragen.net/krank...st-t12838.html 
geschrieben (vielleicht kann mir auch noch wer helfen?) und weiss nur nicht, ob inwieweit bei Hämorrhoiden meine beiden weiteren Symptome (Schleim+Geruch) dazu passen. 
Sorry für´s OT.

----------


## lucy230279

ich hab natürlich nix dagegen, dass man hier vermutungen anstellt, aber bitte keine diagnosen stellen, sylvia.
das is uns verboten! 
lieber patient, ich fände es trotzdem besser, du würdest  noch zu nem arzt gehen.

----------


## urologiker

@patient - unbedingt proktologisch vorstellen, es könnte auch eine Thrombose der Hämorrhoidenvenen dahinter stecken. 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## sony

melde dich bei einem magen-darm spezialisten. ich denke, es sind hämorhhoiden, sollten aber untersucht werden.

----------


## Filliz

Hallo 
Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren und gelegentlich auch noch heute, dass sich ein paar Hämorrhiden bei fester Verdauung herrausdrücken. Meistens gehen sie von selbst wieder zurück, manchmal drücke ich sie selbst mit Creme und Gummihandschuh zurück. Danach sehe ich wieder zu, dass sich mein Stuhl wieder etwas lockert.  
Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich sie insgesamt zweimal veröden lassen. Tat nicht weh, war lediglich unangenehm.  
Würde Dir auch empfehlen, zumal Du schmerzen hast einen Facharzt aufzusuchen.
Solche Untersuchungen sind nicht schön, aber in Deinem Fall nötig. Oder glaubst Du, wir Frauen suchen gerne den Gynäkologen auf weil das so toll ist? 
Nein. Aber was muss, das muss. 
Also tief durchatmen und durch.  
Alles Gute 
Tanja

----------


## Anonymisiert

ich habe seid geraumer zeit dass gefühl von erhebungen/geschwülste/hautfetzen an meinem afterausgang. Was es auch immer ist, es ist klar zu spüren und bereitet mir große sorgen. ich bin mitte 20 und erachte dies nicht als normal. normalerweise hätte ich schon lange einen arzt aufgesucht, bin jedoch noch ne längere zeit in nem asiatischen land und da ist die scheu nun doch ne andere....kann mir wer helfen :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?:

----------

